
Fabulous fossil preserves eyes of 429M-year-old trilobite - rurp
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/08/429-million-year-old-trilobite-already-had-modern-like-compound-eyes/
======
rurp
This is an exciting discovery. There are a number of great amateur collecting
spots for trilobites out there. I've been to a few and collected some nice
specimens but certainly never found one with the eyes intact.

